# Pictures of Raw Fed dogs



## jezzdobbel8610 (May 27, 2012)

I would like to see pictures of raw fed dogs, their glossy coats, beautiful teeth and healthy overall body. So get posting.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I'm never one to be shy about sharing pictures 

Piper:



















Sako:



















Wilson:


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Rocky:






























Amp:





















Treasure:


----------



## jezzdobbel8610 (May 27, 2012)

Beautiful dogs. Loving their coats.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i can always tell the difference between a kibble dog and a raw dog...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This guy is 9 years old. Check out those pearly whites! :biggrin:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Here are pics of 5 of my guys. This is Madison, my 18 yr old Dachshund still looking fit, trim and glossy.









This is Angel, my 7 yr old Chihuahua.









Sabrina, our little 2 yr old Dachshund mix. She's so shiny in the the sun she's nearly blinding!









Briana, my 11 yr old Min Pin, looking better than ever.









And my precious Bailey, also 11 yrs old. Looking great!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

this is my 3 year old boy Goren, been on raw for about 4 months now, I will get a better shot later probably and also get a shot of his teeth


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Elliehanna said:


> this is my 3 year old boy Goren, been on raw for about 4 months now, I will get a better shot later probably and also get a shot of his teeth


What is his breed? He has got the sweetest face.


----------



## CaptainJack (Feb 13, 2012)

Jack is 6 months in this picture, raw fed for about 2.5 months. He's enjoying the sun by our new fence, and you can really see how glossy his coat is. By this age, our first boxer's coat had turned coarse, but Jack still feels like a soft puppy. Sorry about my finger in the second pic.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

This one might even be hard to believe but it's all true. The first picture was taken in February when they started raw and the second is taken at the end of May (about four months in between as they started at the beginning of April and the second picture is the end of Memorial Day -- actually a year ago today! )

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v649/maddy_ciccone18/beforeafter.jpg


----------



## meganr66 (Mar 2, 2012)

My boy Ozai, first pic he'd been on raw for about 3 weeks








second pic been on raw for 2 months









my girls, also raw fed for 2 months








Rudi








all 3








another of my boy


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

Neeko said:


> What is his breed? He has got the sweetest face.


he is a mix, bully breed and we think great dane, he is 25 inches to the withers and his muzzle is like between a dane and the bully breeds wedge style


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

Harvey 1 year old Staffordshire bull terrier - raw fed since 8 weeks (excuse the war wounds  )










About 9 months here








Chance 2 year old american bulldog - rescue at 18 months raw fed ever since

before -









Now -


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Teeth~ lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Elliehanna said:


> he is a mix, bully breed and we think great dane, he is 25 inches to the withers and his muzzle is like between a dane and the bully breeds wedge style


You don't suspect boxer?

His face and round eyes look very boxer to me.


----------



## jezzdobbel8610 (May 27, 2012)

These are beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

These dogs are all gone, but were all raw fed.

Casey



















Linus (was 9 yrs old when I got him and switched him to raw, was 3 months shy of 15 when he died)



















Zeus my Dobe- switched to raw at 2 yrs and was fed raw most of his life until he bloated and torsioned on lamb necks when he was 10 yrs old and he couldn't handle raw after that. 




























Gunner- on raw (had crappy coat when I got him)


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is Pongo- raw fed most of his life, but is on a combo of raw and kibble now. 

These are all older pics when he was on all raw (5-8 yrs old at the time of the pics, he is almost 15 now)


----------



## pibble_lover (Apr 23, 2012)

I LOVE Piper's markings! Is Piper a pit bull?


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

pibble_lover said:


> I LOVE Piper's markings! Is Piper a pit bull?


Thanks. She's a mutt, but I call her a Pit Bull mix.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Deeken

His white teeth









His coat is awesome. Much improved from when he was kibble fed


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

When we first got him his coat was dull and rough looking and he had been kibble fed. This was taken a couple of months ago, his coat is shiny and very soft now.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> You don't suspect boxer?
> 
> His face and round eyes look very boxer to me.


no, people ask me that a lot but his bite is way to good for it and his muzzle is WAY to long and just screams dane in person, it pretty much looks like an Am. Staff and Dane mix, his chest isn't deep enough and neither is it wide enough to have boxer in it I think, here are a few more photos to show

long muzzle









not super deep chest









no wide chest









way to good of bite


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't see a bit of Dane and a ton of boxer. Boxer mixes generally adopt the straighter (normal) bite when mixed. I do see some sort of bully breed as well.

Darn mutts, the always trick ya! :biggrin:


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

yea, you would have to see him in person, and really see his behavior, his guard tendencies and such to see what I am talking about (I can't find a picture of him "on duty") and my vets see no boxer in him at all either, all the boxer mixes I have ever seen have never looked anything like him, and don't use his coat as a judge of anything, its Sable and just not normal for anything (everyone always says how strange it is and that is what actually draws them in to ask questions lol)


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Earl........


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

A few of my mastiff pup---




























Although he's rarely had a proper bath, when he has gotten fully wet from the rain or swimming, and then toweled off and dried... his coat just gleams...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Loved seeing these pics!


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Just did a quick comparison from when I started raw to just a few months ago. Of course they are both growing pups (Riley is 2.5 now and Aura is 14 months) but they both went from skin and bones to some nice muscle mass in just 6 months!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

bully4life said:


> View attachment 7577
> Earl........


:O

Is that an alapaha blue blood bulldog?! He is soooo handsome!!!!


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Spring 









Spring








Christmas time


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> A few of my mastiff pup---
> 
> Although he's rarely had a proper bath, when he has gotten fully wet from the rain or swimming, and then toweled off and dried... his coat just gleams...


Neat! love the color! how old is your pup?
--------------------------------------------------

Love all the shiny coats 


Here's Pompadour who is in partial raw, partial cooked meat mixed wit a bit of kibble.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's Piper









...and Flynn









Flynn has been on raw since 8 weeks and is now over 4 months old and Piper has been on raw since March of last year and will be 2 in September.


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

Kiora's been on raw a little over two months. I don't have any really good pictures of her since the transition but the one in my signature is and this one of her giving me the stink eye.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I love the whippets and basenji!!!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

the boys


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

before and after


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

here is another current one, this dog is the reason why I switched my doggies


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok, a couple more, just learned how to do this so!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Neat! love the color! how old is your pup?
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> Love all the shiny coats
> ...


Beautiful poodle! So, my mastiff is almost 13 months old (next week).


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

MORE!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Sprocket said:


>


Okay. I give up.... How did you get that shot? Or is someone off camera pulling on his tongue? LOL

BTW, his teeth are quite white.


----------



## pibble_lover (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are some pics of my Petey eating his meal tonight. He had beef tongue and a chicken leg quarter. His food allergies have been improving, until he snuck some cupcakes about two weeks ago.. Turd. His 'eating stance' cracks me up, too. And he refuses to get dirty while eating.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Okay. I give up.... How did you get that shot? Or is someone off camera pulling on his tongue? LOL
> 
> BTW, his teeth are quite white.


He was tired from running around and thats the classic pitbull smile  All I did was hold up his toy and snapped a picture.


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

Got a few more.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

She's a little grass covered haha


----------



## bullyBug (May 31, 2012)

This is an amazing thread. You all have stunning dogs!

Simon 2-20-98 to 6-26-11 (raw fed since 8/2000)

age 4





















age 10































age 12











cats


----------

